# Frage zum Dark Base Pro 900



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (4. Juli 2016)

Moin
Will mir das Dark Base Pro 900 Zulegen aber habe noch ein paar Fragen an die die "Vlt" schon eins haben? bzw mir mehr zu sagen können....
Thema: Radiatoren Posi.....
Wie viel Space habe ich wenn ich den schlitten nach unten Hänge nach oben hin von Mainboard aus? "würde gerne nen 60mm Tiefen Radi einbauen"
und nur noch eine 2. Kleine Frage, Ist unter dem "Deckel" platz für einen Lüfter? oder muss ich den auch "unter dem Blech von Case" Verschrauben?  (Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine) 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2016)

Oben kannst du nur 30mm Radiatoren einbauen, mit Lüfter sind sie dann 55mm dick. Dazu muss dann der Mainboard Tray herunter gezogen werden.
60mm sind meiner Meinung nach gar nicht möglich -- war glaube ich auch eine Bemerkung von BeQuiet bei der Präsentation.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (4. Juli 2016)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.... naja vorne kannst du 30mm "mit festplatten laufwerke" Verbauen ansonsten "bis zum Anschlag"


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2016)

Denk an die Lüfter, die müssen da auch noch mit ran.

hier hab ich mal einen Ausschnitt. Man kann den Radiator plus Lüfter sehen. So viel Platz ist da nicht -- ab 4:10 min.
Ich hab mir das Case heute bestellt. Soll am Wochenende kommen. Dann kann ich dir genau sagen, ob du mehr als ein 30er Radiator verbauen kannst, denn meiner ist 30mm dick.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ytTSTyvTfw:255

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (4. Juli 2016)

Ja im Video ist das Mainboard Tray aber auch ganz oben...
Festplatten schächte brauche ich nicht habe also genügend platz vorne


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2016)

Ich kriege meins irgendwann zum Wochenende, dann teste ich mal, wie das mit dem 420er Radiator aussieht. Bis da sehr neugierig,


----------



## Adi1 (8. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kriege meins irgendwann zum Wochenende, dann teste ich mal, wie das mit dem 420er Radiator aussieht. Bis da sehr neugierig,



Achso, wieso stört denn der fehlende Lüfter auf einmal nicht mehr?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2016)

Was für ein fehlender Lüfter?


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (8. Juli 2016)

Und Case Angekommen?


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für ein fehlender Lüfter?



Ich dachte, da fehlt einer


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2016)

WAKÜ-FREAK44 schrieb:


> Und Case Angekommen?



Ja, aber der Halter für den dritten Lüfter passt nicht, der ist zu breit.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, da fehlt einer



Vorne sind zwei verbaut, da will ich drei hinhaben. daher wollte ich den von hinten nach vorne bauen.
Geht aber nicht, weil der Halter nicht passt.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (10. Juli 2016)

ûnd wieviel platz ist nun nach oben? wen man das tray nach unten packen würde?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

Also, Standardmäßig hast du 4,5cm Platz. Jeder Satz nach unten erhöht den Platz um 2,2cm. Insgesamt also rund 4,5cm extra, was dann 9cm ergibt.
Allerdings sollte man das Netzteil dann zuerst einbauen und danach den mainboard Tray.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vorne sind zwei verbaut, da will ich drei hinhaben. daher wollte ich den von hinten nach vorne bauen.
> Geht aber nicht, weil der Halter nicht passt.



Dann besorge dir mal einen Dremel, danach passt dass auch


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann besorge dir mal einen Dremel, danach passt dass auch



Mit einem Gummihammer passte es dann.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Leider werde ich das Enthoo Luxe zurückschicken, sehr schönes Gehäuse, Kabelmanagement ist super und ich finde es optisch top - bei steigender Temperatur Knackt das Seitenfenster aber so extrem das es total nerfig ist und die ganzen "leisen" Lüfter überflüssig werden...

Das Dark Base wäre meine zweite Wahl gewesen und dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage:
Seitenfenster und Qi-Ladestation sind nice to have benötige ich aber nicht wirklich.
Laut Test unterscheidet das Dark Base 900 und das Dark Base 900 Pro aber auch noch die Lüftersteuerung: 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2016/05/Dark_Base_900_Lueftersteuerung-pcgh.jpg
Was genau bringt dieser 4-Pin PWM Connector to M/B? Hat das irgend einen Nachteil den nicht zu haben für die 3 mitgelieferten Silent Wings 3?
Ansonsten kommt an das Mainboard noch die beiden Noctua ND-H 15 PWM Lüfter mit Y Adapter.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Wenn du den nicht hast, regelst du die Lüfter eben über die integrierte Lüftersteuerung.
Der PWM Stecker fängt nur das Signal vom Mainboard ab und das regelt dann die Lüfter übers Mainboard bei der Pro Variante.

Ansonsten einfach die Case Lüfter übers Mainboard regeln, wie sonst auch.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Mh, habe ich jetzt nicht so ganz Verstanden:
Ohne den Regel ich die Case-Lüfter übers Mainboard.
Mit dem Stecker wird das Signal vom Mainboard abgefangen und dann übers Mainboard geregelt.
Wäre doch dann kein Unterschied?

Ist die Temperatur durch die Dämmung spürbar schlechter als im Enthoo Luxe?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Ohne PWM Stecker regelst du über die Lüftersteuerung, die kann natürlich kein PWM.

Die Grafikkarte ist im Idle etwas wärmer, ansonsten aber kein Unterschied.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Ok also bedeutet dieser Anschluss das die Lüfter automatisch geregelt werden und ich bei dem normalen Dark Base die Lüfter vorher auf nen festen Wert stelle?
Lohnt sich das im Alltag?

Bzw. ich sehe grade in der Signatur das du das Gehäuse schon hast, bist du damit zufrieden?
Bei dem Enthoo Luxe kommt mein 5820k bei 4.5Ghz auf ~85 Grad im Stress test, denke mal bei dem Dark Base müsste ich durch die Dämmung dann wieder etwas runtertakten.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Genau.
also, ich würde die Lüfter über das Mainboard regeln, dafür ist es da.

Na ja. Zufrieden ist ein dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Was gefällt Dir dann weniger? Bevor ich als Anfänger jetzt wieder alles aus- und Einbaue und das Gehäuse dann wieder nicht das wahre ist... ^^
Also im Grunde wäre ich mit dem Enthoo Luxe zufrieden wenn diese nervigen Knackgeräusche nicht wären...


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Denthoron schrieb:


> Was gefällt Dir dann weniger?



Na, das ist eine Liste, das kann ich dir sagen. 
Ich warte aber erst mal ab, was so noch kommt. 

Wenn du Anfänger bist, solltest du eher ein anderes Case nehmen. Da musst du schon echt schrauben und auch eine Reihenfolge beachten.
So sollte man das Netzteil zu erst einbauen und danach das Mainboard. Zwischendurch aber den HD Audio Stecker einstecken, da du sonst nicht mehr ran kommst.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Mh, welches Case würde sich denn sonst anbieten? Wie gesagt mit dem Enthoo Luxe wäre ich ganz zufrieden gewesen.
Das Dark Base 900 hat halt den Vorteil das da schon 3 Silent Wings drinn sind.
Bei beiden passt der ND-H 15 und die Grafikkarte rein und sie gefallen mir optisch.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Also, ich hatte das Luxe davor gehabt aber das mit dem Knacken hatte ich nie. Vielleicht ein Defekt oder Produktionsfehler?

Wie wäre es denn mit dem.
Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX schwarz mit Sichtfenster, Tempered Glass Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pixy (11. Juli 2016)

Das habe ich auch gerade gekauft. 
PHANTEKS Enthoo Evolv ATX Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - schwarz

Da kaufe ich 4 Silent Wings Lüfter und verbaue sie und bin dann preislich etwas über das Dark Base 900 Pro. 
So muss ich mich dann nicht mit dem Dark Base herrum ärgern.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Also meins fängt an zu Knacken wenn die Temperatur steigt. Hab dann mal das Seitenteil mit Fenster abgenommen und leicht gebogen und es hat sofort angefangen zu Knacken. Also liegt definitiv an dem Seitenfenster.
Les mich gleich mal in das Enthoo Evolv ein.
Warum mit dem Dark Base herumärgern?
Würde es sich lohnen auf die Silent Wings 3 PWM zu warten oder macht das keinen großen unterschied zu den Silent Wings 2 PWM?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Ich würde auf die Silent Wings drei warten.
Das Phanteks ist sowieso nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Naja wird bei MF am 13.7 erwartet. Denke mal dadurch das es richtiges Glass ist dürfte das ja nicht Knacken und hat ansosnten vlt die Vorteile des Enthoo Luxe. Wie gesagt ich les mich mal eben ein aber unterm Strich würdet Ihr mir vom Dark Base 900 Pro eher abraten und das Entho Evolv ist besser?

Beim Dark Base wären halt die Lüfter schon dabei, bei dem Enthoo Evolv würde die 3 Lüfter dann nochma dazu kommen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Das Base ist nicht einfach. Wenn du nicht so die Erfahrung hast, ist das Phanteks wahrscheinlich besser für dich
Nachteil ist, dass die Phanteks Lüfter nicht so gut sind wie die BeQuiet Lüfter.


----------



## Pixy (11. Juli 2016)

Also das Phanteks ist natürlich kleiner als das Dark Base.
Beim Phanteks Evolv hast du z.B. kein DVD Laufwerk mehr.
Du kannst schlicht keins verbauen, da es keine 5'25 Schächte hat.

Ich persönlich liebe es. Das letzte Mal als ich ein DVD Brenner/Laufwerk benötigte, war zum installieren von Windows.
Das mache ich heute mit einem externen DVD Brenner.
Das Evolv hat auch bereits 3 PWM Lüfter an Bord, diese sollen recht gut sein, außer diese laufen mit 12V.

So gut wie die Be Quiet Lüfter sind sie nicht, aber die kann man ja einzeln nachkaufen und bei drei Lüfter, dürfte preislich das gleiche rauskommen, wie beim Dark Base 900 Pro.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Mh, also primär gehts mir ja schon um die Gesamtqualität des Gehäuses. Ich habe zwar nicht so die Erfahrung aber notfalls bau ich den PC auch ganz in Ruhe 2 Tage lang zusammen und schau im Internet auf was genau ich achten muss. Also wenn Kühlung, Lautstärke usw. bei Dark Base 900 Top sind nehm ich auch das, ansonsten das Enthoo Evolv wenn es Qualitativ besser ist.

Laufwerke nutze ich auch nicht mehr.
Die Lüfter wollte ich sowieso gegen Silent Wings tauschen - wären beim Dark Base halt schon dabei.
Wichtig wär mir halt ne gute Kombi aus Kühlung und Lautstärke und das es nicht ganz hässlich ist.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Qualitativ geben sich die Case nichts. 
Das Glas der Pro Version ist sehr geil. Das Case ist so scheiß leise, dass man meinen könnte, dass es aus ist.
Wenn du also genug Zeit in Anspruch nimmst und sagst, dass es dir egal ist, wann es fertig ist, Hauptsache es ist dann gut, kannst du natürlich das Dark Base kaufen.
Und da ich es schon ein paar mal auseinander gebaut hab  weiß ich auch, wo die Falltüren liegen. Kann ich dir also dann sagen, worauf du achten musst, wenn du es hast.


----------



## Pixy (11. Juli 2016)

Qualitativ tun sich beide nix. 
Phanteks bauen qualitativ mit die Besten Gehäuse am Markt.
Man bekommt das Dark Base nicht so gut aufgeräumt wie das Phanteks, allein vom Kabelmanagment.

Hier mal Bilder, wie es aussehen könnte:

monkeypack's Completed Build - Core i7-6850K 3.6GHz 6-Core, GeForce GTX 1080 8GB GAMING X 8G, Enthoo Evolv ATX Glass ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker

ricinsing's Completed Build - Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core, GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB, Enthoo Evolv ATX Glass ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker

jjkfeng's Completed Build - Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core, Radeon R9 390X 8GB, Enthoo Evolv ATX Glass ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker

Nostalghia's Completed Build - Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core, GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0, Enthoo Evolv ATX Glass ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Alles klar dann wird es Dark Base - oder Dark Base Pro... hmpf musste der Satz mit dem Glas grade sein? Nu wird die Entscheidung zwischen den beiden wieder schwerer... 
Davon ab - ich habe als CPU Kühler den Noctua ND-H 15. Lohnt es sich die beiden Lüfter gegen Silent Wings auszutauschen oder sind die von Noctua gut genug?

Mit dem Kabelmanagement beim Enthoo Luxe war ich auch sehr zufrieden - wie gesagt das Knacken stört halt ungemein. Das sieht beim Dark Base wirkt da nicht so aufgeräumt aber gut der PC steht unterm tisch - nach 2 Wochen hab ich mich dran satt gesehen und dann zählt Kühlung / Lautstärke. ^^


----------



## Pixy (11. Juli 2016)

Die Noctua reichen da völlig, diese kannst du behalten.

Da das Phanteks, wie du oben in den Links sehen kannst, auch über LED Beleuchtung verfügt (10 verschiedene Farben), fallen die Farben der Noctua nicht weiter auf.
Lass sie also drin.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Die Noctua sind gut, sehen nur beschissen aus.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

xD
Da du ja vorher auch das Luxe hattest, sind die Temperatur viel schlechter beim Dark Base? Selbe CPU, 4,5 Ghz, ~85c Stress test im Luxe.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

CPU Temperatur ist gleich, was daran liegt, dass ich einen 420er Radiator habe.
Bei Luftklühlung weiß ich das nicht. Aber das Dark Base ist ja für Wakü ausgelegt, also rein mit dem Radiator im Deckel.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Achso 
Naja hab nu schon den Noctua gekauft und den neuen PC - Budget ist also aufgebraucht ^^


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Der Kühler ist schon sehr groß, das sollte kein Problem sein mit den Temperaturen.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Alles Klar, dann muss ich mich heut Abend nur noch zwischen dem Pro und normalen Entscheiden... ^^
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Wenn das Case da ist melde ich mich dann wegen den Tipps beim Zusammenbau


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Nimm gleich das Pro. Die Glasscheibe hat was.
Und den QI Charger nutze ich, da ich ein Samsung Galacy S6 habe.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Altes iPhone aber kann man ja nachrüsten.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Warte aber noch, bis BeQuiet was wegen den Filtern gemacht hat.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Was ist dann mit den Filtern. bzw. ist da nen Termin angekündigt?
Brauch das Gehäuse eigentlich Sofort da ich nur noch 3 Tage habe um das Luxe zurückzuschicken und dann kein Gehäuse hätte.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Dann kauf jetzt. Der Filter ist für den dritten Lüfter, den du vorne verbauen kannst. Wenn du das nicht machst, ist der Filter uninteressant.


----------



## Denthoron (11. Juli 2016)

Okay, das kann man ja dann vlt. später auch so Nachrüsten.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Du kriegst das gratis. Musst du dich halt bei Bequiet melden, wenn das verfügbar ist.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (11. Juli 2016)

85°????
hast du ne wakü oder Luftkühlung?

Edit* Alter   3 neue seiten die ich nicht mitbekommen habe hahahaha


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

Na ja, 4,5GHz unter Luft beim 5820k ist auch eine Ansage. 
Ich würde mir dafür doch eine kleine Wakü mit 280er Radiator basteln.


----------



## Denthoron (12. Juli 2016)

Luftkühlung.
Wahrscheinlich wird es aber noch weniger wen ich die Spannung etwas senke.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (12. Juli 2016)

Dennoch Wakü..... ist gut investiertes Geld! 
Reicht ja schon eine Kompakte von corsair o.a.

weil 85° ist brutal ^^ 
mein 3770K Läuft auf ~40° bei 22° Raum Temp


----------



## Denthoron (12. Juli 2016)

Also 85 beim Stresstest mit Prime95 und momentan ist es sehr heiß + Dachbodenwohnung.

Aber ohne selber Praxiserfahrung zu haben sollte der Noctua ND-H 15 laut Tests nicht viel schlechter sein als kompakte AIO Wasserkühlungen.


----------



## keks4 (12. Juli 2016)

Denthoron schrieb:


> Aber ohne selber Praxiserfahrung zu haben sollte der Noctua ND-H 15 laut Tests nicht viel schlechter sein als kompakte AIO Wasserkühlungen.



Korrekt


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (12. Juli 2016)

ich wohne auch Ganz weit oben ^^  und selbst bei mehr als 30° kommt er vlt höchstens auf ~60°


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

Denthoron schrieb:


> Aber ohne selber Praxiserfahrung zu haben sollte der Noctua ND-H 15 laut Tests nicht viel schlechter sein als kompakte AIO Wasserkühlungen.



Bei der oberen Grenze haben die Wasserkästen schlicht mehr Reserven, weil die Kühlfläche eben sehr groß ist.
Das müsstest du mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Denthoron (13. Juli 2016)

Das Dark Base Pro kommt gegen 12 - auf was genau sollte ich dann beim Einbau achten?


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

Wichtig ist, dass du das Netzteil zuerst einbaust. 
Dabei würde ich die Blende mit dem Netzteil Stecker umdrehen, damit der Anschluss -- von hinten gesehen -- rechts ist.
Dabei solltest du auch den Boden abdecken, damit nichts dazwischen fallen kann -- also zwischen Blende und Netzteil -- denn wenn da was rein fällt, kriegst du es nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass du das Netzteil zuerst einbaust.



Nö, ich würde zuerst das MB einbauen 

Runtergefallene Kleinteile kannst du dann entfernen, bevor du das NT einbaust und eh das Case aufrichten musst


----------



## Denthoron (13. Juli 2016)

Danke schon mal - leider war die Sendungverfolgung von DHL Fehlerhaft - sollte heute kommen und gegen 14:00 stand dann dort auf einmal ist nicht mal im Zielpaketzentrum -.-"

Beim Case auseinander bauen musste ich den Kühler entfernen da ich sonst an den Grafikkarten Hebel kam.
Ich geh mal von aus das ich CPU und Kühler nun reinigen sollte und neue Wärmeleitpaste auftrage.
Mit was reinige ich das am besten? Einfach etwas Küchenrolle? Kann ich die CPU direkt auf dem Mainboard reinigen oder sollte ich sie vorher ausbauen?

Und war das zuviel Paste? Habe etwas in die Mitte gemacht und dann den Kühler montiert damit der Druck die Paste verteilt:
Pic-Upload.de - IMG_1992.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - IMG_1995.jpg


----------



## Buchseite (13. Juli 2016)

Denthoron schrieb:


> Danke schon mal - leider war die Sendungverfolgung von DHL Fehlerhaft - sollte heute kommen und gegen 14:00 stand dann dort auf einmal ist nicht mal im Zielpaketzentrum -.-"
> 
> Beim Case auseinander bauen musste ich den Kühler entfernen da ich sonst an den Grafikkarten Hebel kam.
> Ich geh mal von aus das ich CPU und Kühler nun reinigen sollte und neue Wärmeleitpaste auftrage.
> ...



Hallo Denthoron,

vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/440695-cpu-waermeleitpaste-entfernen.html

und das

Warmeleitpaste richtig auftragen - PCGH-Basiswissen - YouTube

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

Denthoron schrieb:


> Danke schon mal - leider war die Sendungverfolgung von DHL Fehlerhaft - sollte heute kommen und gegen 14:00 stand dann dort auf einmal ist nicht mal im Zielpaketzentrum -.-"
> 
> Beim Case auseinander bauen musste ich den Kühler entfernen da ich sonst an den Grafikkarten Hebel kam.
> Ich geh mal von aus das ich CPU und Kühler nun reinigen sollte und neue Wärmeleitpaste auftrage.
> ...



Ja, Küchenrolle reicht.
Und ist etwas viel. Nimm mal die Hälfte davon.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (13. Juli 2016)

Bauschaum rein Dann Klappert wenigstens nichts was reingefallen ist


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

Ich bau mir mein eigenes Gitter.


----------



## Pixy (13. Juli 2016)

Von innen bitte.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

Das kommt unter das Netzteil, damit da nichts mehr reinfallen kann.

Andererseits warte ich ja sowieso auf das nächste Case, das besser ist, dann wird gewechselt.


----------



## Pixy (13. Juli 2016)

Auf die Eierlegendewollmilchsau warte ich bis heute.
Es scheint schwierig, was edles und ruhiges zu bekommen.

Vor allem auch mal was, was nicht gleich Größentechnisch eine Wasserkühlung vorraussetzt, weil das Case sonst zu leer ausschaut.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

Ja, wenn man erst mal einen 560er Radiator einbauen muss, damit da auch was drin ist, ist es schon blöd.


----------



## Denthoron (13. Juli 2016)

Würde es spürbar was bringen in das Dark Base Pro weitere Silent Wings 3 Lüfter (im August dann) einzubauen?


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (13. Juli 2016)

wenn du sie für andere ersetzt Nein...
wenn keine drinne sind dann ja


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

Denthoron schrieb:


> Würde es spürbar was bringen in das Dark Base Pro weitere Silent Wings 3 Lüfter (im August dann) einzubauen?



Wo denn? In die Front? Das bringt schon was. Im Boden eher weniger.


----------



## Denthoron (13. Juli 2016)

Generell - also Front, Boden, Oben - falls man da was anbringen kann.


----------



## DarkMatterS (14. Juli 2016)

Ist denn der Airflow für Radiatoren besser als beim H440? Beide haben ja seitliche Einlässe, was mir optisch gefällt, aber beim NZXT nicht gut funktioniert. Zumindest in Bezug auf die Lautstärke hat sich bequiet ja was bei den Einlässen gedacht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

Also ich hab keine Probleme mit dem Radiator.
Der Deckel erwärmt sich, was kein Wunder ist, da die Lüfter ja durch den Radiator gegen den Deckel blasen und die Luft dann seitlich austritt. Außerdem hab ich aktuell keinen Hecklüfter montiert. Das erschwert die Sache noch, aber sonst ist alles i.O.


----------



## Pixy (14. Juli 2016)

Hoffe das die Silent Wings 3 jetzt endlich mal erscheinen, brauche gleich mal 4 davon.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

Mitte bis Ende August sollen sie kommen.
Hoffentlich wird das aber kein Pleiten Release wie beim Case.


----------



## Pixy (14. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht sparen sie dann beim Sleeve oder vergessen ihn einfach.
So wie bei Dark Base, was nicht immer eine Fensterisolation  hat.
Ich meine jetzt das Teil, damit die Scheibe keinen direkten Kontakt auf dem Metall hat.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

Ich finde die Kabel der Lüfter gut, so wie sie sind. Vor allem sind sie schön lang, man kann sie gut verlegen.


----------



## keks4 (14. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde die Kabel der Lüfter gut, so wie sie sind. Vor allem sind sie schön lang, man kann sie gut verlegen.



Ist der Extra Filter eigentlich mitlerweile bei dir angekommen?  kann der was?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

Nein, der kommt irgendwann mal.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, der kommt irgendwann mal.



Optimist


----------



## Denthoron (15. Juli 2016)

Der Netzeil Käfig wird nur an 2 Schrauben befestigt oder?
Weil an die am Boden kommt man ja nicht mehr ran nur wirkt der Käfig recht locker mit nur zwei Schrauben...


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

Du musst natürlich den Käfig am Boden befestigen, das ist logisch.
Den Käfig kann man hin und her schieben. Wenn du das mit dem Netzteil angepasst hast, schraubst du den Halter fest und setzt das Netzteil ein.


----------



## Hogan (15. Juli 2016)

Also optisch gefällt mir das silberne ja super! Preis naja okay, 220€ incl 3 Silentwings.
Was gibts zu meckern? Die Tests haben sich bisher hervorragend gelesen. (Das mit dem fehldneen Staubschutz für die 5 1/4" Schacht hab ich gelesen)

Bedenken habe ich bei der Luftzu-/abfuhr, da ja lediglich diese rundumlaufenden Luftlöcher vorhanden sind. Mein jetziger Gehäuse hat oben 2x140mm FD HF-14 unter einem Kühlergitter im Deckel verbaut, die würd ich gern ins neue Gehäuse mitnehmen. Die pusten ordentlich warme Luft bei Volllast nach oben raus. Für meine Hardware (siehe Signatur) hab ich 2x 120mm Front, die erwähnten 2x140 oben, 1x120mm hinten und noch einen 140er FD HF-14 an der Seite. Mir ist es wichtig, dass der PC möglichst leise ist, was natürlich möglichst gute Luftkühlung im Tower benötigt.
Anderseits hat man in dem beQuiet Tower auch vorn die Tür davor, statt der bisher offenen Lüftergitter, was wahrscheinlich unterm Schreibtisch auch etwas ausmachen wird.

Zudem werde ich wohl irgerndwann eine Wakü einbauen, dafür wäre das Pro 900 dann natürlich uach eine gute Wahl.

Was meint ihr? Oder doch andere Alternativen?


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

Die zwei Lüfter im Deckel kannst du dir schon mal sparen, das ist glatt Unsinn.
Zwei vorne blasen rein, einer zieht hinten raus. Reicht völlig aus.

Du hast das Midgard. Das ist deutlich kleiner als das Dark Base. Bau im Dark Base die Festplatten Käfige aus, die du nicht brauchst. Dann hast du schon mal einen direkten Luftzug von vorne nach hinten ohne Störung.
Das alleine macht schon eine Menge aus. Der kleine i5 erzeugt nicht viel Wärme -- Wasserkühlung kannst du dir da sparen -- und die Grafikkarte lebt von den beiden Frontlüftern. Dazu ist das Heck des Case gut durchlöchert. Die Luft fegt sozusagen von vorne nach hinten durch.
Einen Lüfter im Deckel brauchst du da nicht wirklich. Und wenn du unbedingt einen willst, weil du dich dann besser fühlst, baust du einen 140er ein, der reicht. 500rpm reicht da dicke.


----------



## Hogan (15. Juli 2016)

Also würdest du es empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

Ja, die Kinderkrankheiten sind schnell beseitigt, vor allem, weil der Support von BeQuiet echt schnell reagiert und komplikationslos hilft.
Also selbst wenn du ein Problem hast, kannst du dich direkt an BeQuiet wenden und die helfen dir dann sehr schnell.

Von mir gibt es eine Kaufempfehlung, auch weil das Case einfach scheiß leise ist und einen 420er Radiator im Deckel Platz bietet.


----------



## Hogan (16. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden.

Ich schwanke grad zwischen dem DB 900 (OHNE pro)  und dem Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev B. Kein Pro, weil: brauche kein QI, kein Seitenfenster unterm Tisch und naja die Lüftersteuerung..komme bisher auch ohne aus und das Gehäuse kostet dann 50€ weniger.

168€ DB900 vs 118€ Nanoxia.

Für das DB spricht für mich klar das Design, die Lüfter (die ich aber eingetlich nicht brauche), hinten schön große Luftschlitze für guten Luftstrom von hinten nach vorn und etwas mehr Modularität.
Dafür kann ich beim Nanoxia 2 Laufwerkskäfige unten nebeneinander anbauen für guten Luftstrom richtung GPU, die HDDs sind dann kompakter zusammen als beim DB900.


----------



## keks4 (16. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, der kommt irgendwann mal.



Kannst du wenn der kommt kurz deine Meinung abgeben?


----------



## Denthoron (16. Juli 2016)

Fertig aufgebaut 
Also bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Kaum hörbar, sehr Kühl und die Scheibe sieht echt toll aus


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

Hogan schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden.
> 
> Ich schwanke grad zwischen dem DB 900 (OHNE pro)  und dem Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev B. Kein Pro, weil: brauche kein QI, kein Seitenfenster unterm Tisch und naja die Lüftersteuerung..komme bisher auch ohne aus und das Gehäuse kostet dann 50€ weniger.
> 
> ...



Die Lüfter sorgen aber dafür, dass es leise ist. Ob das Nanoxia bei den Lüftern mithalten kann, weiß ich nicht, wird aber schwer sein.
Der Vorteil des Nanoxia ist letztendlich der Preis. Wenn du Geld sparen willst, nimmst du das Nanoxia. Wenn du es wirklich leise haben willst, nimmst du das Dark Base.



keks4 schrieb:


> Kannst du wenn der kommt kurz deine Meinung abgeben?



Den sollten dann alle bekommen, sobald der lieferbar ist.
Ich nutze ihn, weil ich ja drei Lüfter vorne habe. 



Denthoron schrieb:


> Fertig aufgebaut
> Also bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Kaum hörbar, sehr Kühl und die Scheibe sieht echt toll aus



Das hört sich gut an.


----------



## Hogan (16. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mich nun auch für ein Darkbase 900 entschieden. Denke auch, dass es die bessere Wahl ist. Ob ich vllt doch das Pro nehme oder nicht, überleg ich mir noch. Werde dann demnächst auch mal berichten.

Gibt es so etwas wie die Lüftersteurung der Pro-Variante auch einzeln zu kaufen? Die Funktionalität klingt nämlich genial.


----------



## Teddybaer123 (16. Juli 2016)

Klar kannst du solche Lüftersteuerunge auch einzeln kaufen. Diese sind dann allerdings nicht im Case integriert und steuern auch selten gleichzeitig die Beleuchtung. Ich weiß, dass das aquero das kann. Das aquero ist allerdings leider auch sehr teuer, um es nur als Lüftersteuerung zu benutzen. ^^

Habe auch das DB 900... Kann mir jemand in diesem Thread vielleicht sagen wie ich die Silent Wings 3 oder sonstige Lüfter unten am Bosen befestige? Die dafür vorgesehenen Löcher sind dafür leider zu klein. ^^ Muss ich da jetzt mit nem kleinem Bohrer nachhelfen, oder habe ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, fehlen dafür die Schrauben.
Wende ich mal an den BeQuiet Support. Die schicken dir dann die richtigen zu.


----------

